# Findlay Ohio Meet Photos



## Rambler (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is a link to a few photos from the Wheelmen national meet going on here right now in Findlay Ohio. I'll post more when I have time.

http://s841.photobucket.com/albums/zz338/tybrown-photos/FindlayOH/

If you are near Findlay Ohio stop by to see the event. Saturday we are planning on attempting to break the Guinness Book World record for number of Highwheels stacked side by side with mounted riders.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 22, 2012)

*We did it!!! NEW Guinness Book World record*

The Wheelmen at the Findlay Ohio meet set a new Guinness Book World record on Saturday. 155 highwheel bicycles lined up side by side in a self supporting stack.

Looking to the Left...




Looking to the Right...


----------



## OldRider (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks awesome! Congratulations on making the Guiness book


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations! Wonderful photos too.


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to see a picture of all of them taking off at once somewhat like a La Mans start in auto racing..lol Very nice pics and bikes


----------

